# New yak reel arrived and tested



## greenfish (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi all, I received my new Zeebaas ZX2-22 last month and have now had initial testing out the way I report that it functions and performs just as Id hoped.
The size is similar to a 6000 Stradic but is noticeably heavier - but not too heavy. Took it to Aitutaki Cook Islands(second honeymoon)and gave it a go on the GTs'
around the edge of the atoll - Got stitched up a couple of times so I wound the drag up and stopped the next little critter in its tracks.
The reel oozes exceptional quality and engineering and as far as price goes it was similarly priced or LESS expensive that similar Daiwa and Shimano products.
It has less than half the parts of a Stella or Saltiga - is fully submersible and very easy to maintain and service by the owner. 
Anyway for those interested in something a little different to the norm I would certainly recommend looking at one.............Alex


----------



## Levi (Nov 24, 2008)

Dam, that looks dead sexy! Love the practicality of a reel with minimal parts, and water proof!!

If you don't mind the Q, whats the damage on that device?

Cheers,


----------



## greenfish (Apr 9, 2009)

Hi there Occulator / Levi - Firstly - yeah the real was expensive but not prohibitively. Cost me $950AuD -delivered! certainly no more than top of line Shimano or Daiwa.
I bought the reel from J&H Tackle.
The full time lure making has taken a hit this year Occulator - I have been contracted by Thales Australia (Australian defense department now owned by the french)to perform metrology work( Metrology : The science of measuring ) I work for their Lithgow facility (west of Blue Mnts Sydney) Handed my resignation in couple weeks ago but they talked me into trying a three day week. - I will see how it goes!
Due to this contract and moving house (and work shop) Viking lures has struggled to supply on time this year. Im only just getting into January orders now (embarrassed)  
The lure making is a great business that I have built up over the last ten years - It started out as a lifestyle choice but developed further. We make 6 different lures in 8 styles and various running depth. They are an ABS plastic hollow lure (except the Lancaster which is blown foam) All the lures have been designed, built and packaged here in Australia.
The Talisman (A Talisman is a lucky charm carried by the Viking warriors when going into battle) comes in three sizes 50,60 and 80mm in deep and shallow bibs - these are squarely aimed at our western natives but the bass trout and redfin fishos' love 'em to. The 48MM Crank Minnow is popular with all the "finesse" guys and gals whether trout bass or brimfish are being pursued. We also do a 60mm Crank which is a utility lure. The Lancaster, is a 100mm high speed stick minnow can be trolled for all the small pelagics salmon, tailor, small kings etc - actually quite popular with anglers "sticking" the lure over shallow mud and shell grit banks for flatties. Because it is a "Bomber style lure and the fact that my father flew Lancaster and Lincon bombers just after WW2 it was called the Lancaster.
My other passion is photography and writing. I have penned countless articles for most of Australia's glossy(and not so glossy) fishing mags' for the last twenty or so years! (I must be getting old thats along time!)  
Enough about me and Viking Lures - lets get back into the yaks!- I love my yaks!


----------



## Bretto (May 23, 2010)

Looks like something from a Terminator movie. Some serious looking equipment.


----------



## aussieyank (Apr 3, 2012)

I own a full set of Zeebaas: full bail ZX22, two dual roller ZX25 and a full bail ZX27.

They all have been "tested" in heavy duty action including 40kg GT's (New Caledonia), 35Kg Yellowtail Kingfish (New Zealand), dog-tooth tuna (Vanuatu), among other stuff. In all cases they have performed well. Never an issue with wear and tear or drag or saltwater exposure. My issues have been workmanship: the fact that TWO handles have come apart during use (non-lock tight, or weak rivets -- all four of the reels have come from the US, before and after the move to China), as well as a screw coming loose from the rotor during a trip.

I also have a Van Staal, and rate the Zeebaas much better...more solid, and smoother.

So, Zeebaas is a small company (4-5 people), and suffers not from the design of the reels, but from the ability to control workmanship and consistency. The company is helpful, but that kind of stuff should not happen.

The newer Stella reels are quite good (remember there is NO difference between the US and Japanese versions) -- I have an 18000 which I will be taking to Fiji this weekend and expect no issues.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Nice reels. Can anyone suggest to me what a good submersible reel would be under the $300 mark for me to take out on my kayak. All my current cheapies have gotten absolutely soaked on the TI comparable to being dunked under water and there not lasting. I'm about to buy a new reel and I want it to last.

Any suggestions ??

Thanks,
Tony.


----------



## spork (Jan 21, 2012)

Something from Alvey?
Not sure if a (salt)waterproof eggbeater < $300 exists.
Seems to be either spend $600+ on a truly waterproof / submersible / rustproof reel, or spend $40 on a sienna or similar and replace every year or 2.

Hope I'm wrong, if you do find a reel like the one you describe pleas let me know.


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Ok, so if I do spend $600 + how long would you expect it to last? The problem with the TI is when you get a bit of pace the water just splashes up and goes all over my reel, equivalent of being dropped in the ocean.

For me to spend that money there would have to be a decent guarantee with it against water damage. Like a 5 year warranty.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

Occulator said:


> Geez that thing just oozes sex appeal greenfish. Expensive I presume?
> 
> By the way mate I note you make Viking Lures, which in my experience are excellent. Can you tell us a bit about yourself and how you make your lures? Oh and where the names come from?  I'm sure there would be a lot of people here interested in hearing about the life and loves of a full time lure maker. ;-)


I still have one or two Viking lures that I think I won in a competition on another fishing site on which I used to be a member many years ago when I first started lure fishing. They worked well, but dived a bit deep for what I was doing and I have not given them a swim for years. I should get them out and give them a go.
All I know is Alex gets to catch some serious fish and it's good to see him doing the proper way (on a kayak).


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

antsrealm said:


> Ok, so if I do spend $600 + how long would you expect it to last? The problem with the TI is when you get a bit of pace the water just splashes up and goes all over my reel, equivalent of being dropped in the ocean.
> 
> For me to spend that money there would have to be a decent guarantee with it against water damage. Like a 5 year warranty.


Tony,
I think it's Alvey or $ 900 +. Someone who knows spinning reels may weigh in with more info here.

You will never hurt an Alvey, even with full immersion for hours, even in sandy water (dropped in the surf). 
The only slight downside is the weight, and the fact it is 1:1 (they do make a 2:1), as against spinning reels with 4 - 6:1. I don't think the speed difference of the lure/bait is quite as marked as the retrieve ratios suggest, because a 650 Alvey recovers about 50 cm per turn, which is way more than the average spinning reel. Also check out the 650BCVRR, 650C5RR & the 6000BCVRRT...these have a rapid retrieve handle system that speeds retrieve by up to 30 %.

I have tested this (lure retrieval) with an Alvey beside people with spinners, and caught the same number of fish (not verified actual speeds).

I am starting to think the Alvey way too, cause being wet all the time on an AI inevitably leads to maintainence problems (time spent after fishing), and long term reliability, and are just too much for my pocket long term. No way am I going to buy $1,000 fishing reels! Five reels different sizes - no way!

They are bulkier, but that brings an advantage over spinners ....the voluminous line capacity...about 600 - 700m for 20 lb mono. Compare this to 6000 series spinners with around 180 m of 20 lb. You will never have to worry about being despooled!

Trevor


----------



## antsrealm (Nov 22, 2011)

Interesting Trevor. I will definitely pay a bit more attention to these reels and see if it's going to suit me.

Why don't we see more people on kayaks using the Alvey reels ??


----------



## aussieyank (Apr 3, 2012)

if you worry about exposing the reels to saltwater, just take a look at this sport!!

http://www.skishingnewengland.com/

w/ a Zeebaas Reel no less


----------



## kayakone (Dec 7, 2010)

antsrealm said:


> Interesting Trevor. I will definitely pay a bit more attention to these reels and see if it's going to suit me.
> 
> Why don't we see more people on kayaks using the Alvey reels ??


Heavier, bulkier, and uncool. Alveys have much greater line capacity, and endless reliability. The drag has virtually infinite range. Also in the long run way, they're cheaper, as they don't break. I'll not be buying Zeebaas, Van Staal or Stella, not at $ 1,000 / reel. The spinning reels are more suited for multiple casting/retrieving due to their compactness and low weight.

However, the main fishing method on the AI is trolling (at speed), and as you have realised, they are continually splashed. I am definitely going to head this way for the AI. They will be fine to if you are hove to, bottom fishing, or on a slow drift with SPs (in fact I scored a 54 cm snap on Tuesday using a 6" Alvey - the fish don't care what's on the other end). Down at Palmy is an old fella called Dennis, who goes out regularly beside Carnster and Ant and co. He has an old ski, and a couple of Alveys which stay in the rod holders through the surf. He seems to do quite well (for a 72 year old) with his 'alternate' set-up.

If you don't know them, you're welcome to come and borrow one for an outing on the TI and assess it yourself.

Trevor


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

Not entirely waterproof but prety close http://www.dinga.com.au/vm150-machined-boat-reel.html

Also see Mingle's thread viewtopic.php?f=10&t=53981

Rob.


----------

